# Winterimpressionen



## Ulumulu (28. Dez. 2008)

Hallo Forengemeinde

Ich eröffne einfach mal einen Thread zum Thema Winterimpressionen.
Da es ja auch im Winter schöne Motive gibt die man ablichten kann.

Heute war ich mal bei eisigem Dauerfrost unterwegs und habe dabei Interessante Bilder gemacht.
Auch der Winter kann schöne Seiten haben,wenn es nicht gerade regnet.

Hier nun meine "Ausbeute"

  
 

Und auch mal HDRs
  

So, dann zeigt mal was Ihr so im Winter vor die linse bekommt


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (29. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

@ Daniel,

schade, dass es so wenig Resonanz auf Deine Bilder gibt, wir finden Sie nämlich wirklich gut toll und es gibt bestimmt noch viele andere User hier, die das genau so sehen.

Vor allem, weil wir beide keine "Kältemenschen" sind und somit nur zu wenigen solcher Aufnahmen kommen. Da ist es besonders schön zu sehen, das sich andere Fotobegeisterte dieses Themas annehmen.

Besonders gefällt uns dabei Deine Ausarbeitung der HDR, eben keine übertriebene HDr-Bearbeitung, sondern eine, die durchaus noch die Realität erkennen lässt.  (nicht schlagen, das ist nur eine rein subjektive, persönliche Meinung über HDR-Bilder)

Wir hoffen doch, es folgen noch ein paar von dsolchen schönen Ansichten


----------



## Dodi (29. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Daniel!

Ganz, ganz tolle Aufnahmen hast Du da gemacht - besonders die HDR gefallen mir! 

Hast Du evtl. noch mehr sooo schöne Bilder?


----------



## Inken (29. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*



Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:


> ..und es gibt bestimmt noch viele andere User hier, die das genau so sehen.



 Jawoll!

Hallo Daniel!

Winterliche Eindrücke ganz toll eingefangen! Klasse Bilder! Auch die HDR-Aufnahmen sind wunderschön gelungen, wobei ich gedacht habe, dass du die dritte Aufnahme auch so bearbeitet hast? Aber da täusche ich mich wohl... 

Wirklich schön, es macht Spaß, hier reinzuschauen!


----------



## Bibo-30 (29. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

WOW...das sind ja klasse Bilder...
die hast du super hinbekommen


----------



## axel (29. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Daniel 

Deine Fotos sind mir auch durchgegangen . Dabei laß ich mir immer die letzten Beiträge anzeigen .
Klasse Idee und tolle Fotos hast Du da fotografiert 

           


Lg
axel


----------



## Ulumulu (29. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo

Freut mich, das euch die Bilder so gefallen.

Axel, deine Bilder sind auch ganz schön
Schnee habe ich bisher immer verpasst

Weitere Bilder werden bestimmt noch folgen
Da ich Heute und Morgen arbeiten muss werde ich wohl erst wieder am Mittwoch dazu kommen Bilder zu machen.
Wir haben schon die ganze Woche Dauerfrost und das soll auch noch bis Samstag anhalten, demnach dürfte sich noch weiteres Eis aufgebaut haben

bin gespannt


----------



## mitch (29. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

hallo daniel,

eis so zu knipsen, echt eine kunst für sich, hast du  hinbekommen.

mal sehen ob sich in den nächsten tagen die gelegenheit bietet eis an einem bach zu knipsen   - kalt genug ist es ja


----------



## Conny (30. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Daniel,

 Idee! Die Fotos sind sehr gut  Wie CuL mag ich "natürliche HDR" auch sehr gerne. Gut gesehen, gut aufgenommen und gut umgesetzt!
Da bei uns in der Nähe kein Fliesgewässer ist, kann ich nicht in die Kiste greifen und etwas dazu beitragen. Aber das Jahr ist ja noch lang 

@axel es sieht so aus, als ob Du einschneien würdest?


----------



## Conny (30. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo,

ich habe doch noch eins gefunden 
Ich nenne es mal: __ Kiwi on Ice


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*



Ulumulu schrieb:


> Weitere Bilder werden bestimmt noch folgen
> Da ich Heute und Morgen arbeiten muss werde ich wohl erst wieder am Mittwoch dazu kommen Bilder zu machen.
> Wir haben schon die ganze Woche Dauerfrost und das soll auch noch bis Samstag anhalten, demnach dürfte sich noch weiteres Eis aufgebaut haben
> 
> bin gespannt



Ich freu mich schon auf weitere Spezialbilder , die obigen sind echt toll


----------



## Doris (30. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Daniel

Bild Nr. 5 gefällt mir am Besten.

@ all
Bei meiner Alfseeumrundung sind mir diese Bilder hier vor die Linse gekommen

         
Auf dem Weg zum Alfsee /                           am Alfsee angekommen

        
an einigen Stellen ist das Wasser gefroren

   
Bachläufe

 
Am Rande der Wasserskianlage​
Gerade im Kurvenbereich spritzt immer wieder Wasser an den Randbereich, und dieses hat hier diese schönen Eiszapfen gebildet​


----------



## Dodi (30. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Doris,

Deine Aufnahmen sind ja echt klasse! 
Aus den Bachlaufbildern könnte man sicher auch super HDR's machen.


----------



## axel (30. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Doris !

Deine Fotos gefallen mir sehr 
Wenn ich Deine Fotos vom See sehe , sehne ich mich schon nach dem Teichtreffen im Sommer und freue ich mich schon drauf .  
Da werd ich mir den See dann auch mal ansehen .


Lg
axel


----------



## Frank (30. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Uuiiii, der Alfsee gefällt mir im Winter noch besser!
Super Bilder hast du da gemacht Doris.
Leider hab ich morgen keine Zeit dorthin zu fahren, aber Neujahr könnte es was werden.

Sieht echt stark aus!


----------



## Doris (31. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Guten Morgen 

Für die HDR´s ist dann Frank zuständig, dazu fehlt mir (im Moment noch) die richtige Kamera und auch wohl die Zeit. 

Mir gefällt der Alfsee im Winter auch ganz besonders, obwohl er eigentlich zu jeder Jahreszeit seine Reize hat.

Für meine Fototour um den Alfsee habe ich 2 1/4 Std. benötigt. Ich denke diese Zeit ist beim TT sicherlich noch übrig.​


----------



## Ulumulu (31. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Zusammen

@Doris
Das sind wirklich schöne Bilder, Gefallen mir
Wären sicher auch gute HDRs geworden

Ich war Gestern nochmal unterwegs, hatte nämlich früher Feierabend
Es hat sich nochmal richtig Eis aufgebaut, stellenweise hat man das Wasser nicht mehr gesehen, da es unter dem Eis herfloss.

Hier nur meine kleine "Ausbeute"

  

  


Und Natürlich ein paar HDRs


----------



## Annett (31. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo zusammen.

Wenn man die tollen Bilder so sieht, macht plötzlich sogar die kalte Jahreszeit ein wenig Spaß.
Immerhin ist es nicht mehr nasskalt.

@Doris
Ist die Wasserskianlage noch in Betrieb, oder woher kommt das Spritzwasser? 

@Daniel
Ich beneide Dich um das bewegte Wasser und die Bilder der tollen Eisformationen. Leider sieht es diesbezüglich bei uns sehr mau aus. 



Bei uns war heute "Büchsenwetter" und ich habe die Zeit genutzt, um einem nahe gelegenen See in aller Einsamkeit einen Besuch abzustatten.

So eine Ruhe - herrlich!

Natürlich war die Kamera dabei. Sollte das Wetter so bleiben, wird es sicher auch noch von dort den einen oder anderen Sonnenaufgang geben. 
Eine Macke muss Frau schließlich pflegen. 

Bei dem Gelände handelt es sich um ein bzw. mehrere ehemalige Tagebau-Löcher, welche vor einigen Jahren der Natur zurückgegeben wurden. Leider darf man die Wege zum größten Teil nicht verlassen. 
Direkt unter der Sonne sieht man ihn glitzern - es handelt sich dabei allerdings nicht um den Werbeliner See, sondern um einen viel kleineren Ableger.
  

   

     

Ein anderer, "kleinerer" Teich im Vordergrund. 
   

[OT]
Gibts eigentlich einen Trick, wie man diese Licht-Reflexionen der Linse vermeiden kann (außer nicht in die Sonne zu "knipsen")? [/OT]


----------



## Frank (31. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hi,

super Bilder und Mööönsch, da hab ich doch die ersten von Daniel gar ned gesehen ... 

Naja, wie ihr euch schon denken könnt - vor allem die HDR Beas gefallen mir besonders gut! 

[OT]@ Annett
Du kannst versuchen die Sonnes genau mittig zu bekommen und nachher das Bild so beschneiden, dass die Sonne nicht mehr mittig ist.
Aber Achtung: Bei greller direkter Sonne, kann das den Sensor und die Messtechnik beschädigen, also nur bei auf- oder untergehender Sonne.
Und schon gar nicht durch den Sucher ins Sonnenlicht schauen!!!

Ansonsten wirst du, wenn die Sonne mit draufsoll, immer mehr oder weniger Blendenflecken haben.[/OT]


----------



## Joachim (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Moin,

@Annett/Frank
Ihr seid nicht OT - das ist die Fotoecke hier. 

Und wegen der Sonne - ist doch gaanz einfach: ne Sonnenbrille für die Kamera. 

@Daniel
Wie machst du die letzten Bilder mit dem Eis und bewegt Wasser? Langzeitaufnahme oder mehrere Bilder überlagern?

Ansonsten gibts ihr immer mehr schöne Bilder zu bestaunen.


----------



## Frank (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Mahlzeit,

vllt. kann ich die Antwort übernehmen.

Für die HDR-Aufnahmen, die es ja sind, hat Daniel wahrscheinlich drei Aufnahmen mit unterschiedlicher Belichtungszeit gemacht.
Bei der letzteren, überbelichteten, würde ich auf eine Belichtungszeitvon min. 2sek. (je nach eingstellter Blende versteht sich) ausgehen.
Wenn du die Bilder zusammenrechnest entsteht das der "Schleiereffekt". 

Solche Aufnahmen sind bei Tageslicht mit nur einer Belichtung schwierig, da sie meist überbelichtet werden, um dem fließendem Wasser diese Dynamik zu verleihen. 
Dadurch wirken helle Bereich im Bild immer ausgefressen und enthalten keine Informationen mehr.
Hilfreich sind da sogenannte Graufilter, mit denen man dann länger belichten kann.


----------



## Ulumulu (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Joachim

Ja, genau wie Frank es erklärt hat



Frank schrieb:


> Hilfreich sind da sogenannte Graufilter, mit denen man dann länger belichten kann.



Oder man macht es zur Späten Stunde wenn die Sonne unter geht
So hab ich es Gemacht


----------



## Frank (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

... oder eben wenn die Sonne untergeht. lol

Ich war heute bei sehr bescheidenem Wetter auch mal los.
Konnte folgende Motive erhaschen:


----------



## mitch (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

so heute hatte ich auch die gelegenheit:


----------



## mitch (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

eins hätt ich noch:


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Frank und Mitch

Wirklich tolle Bilder, gefallen mir


----------



## mitch (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

nur ein kleiner spaziergang am "Roten Main"


----------



## Annett (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo,

da sind wieder ein paar richtig schöne Bilder von Euch eingestellt worden. 

Ich finde aber nach wie vor, dass sich die besten Bilder MIT Sonnenlicht machen lassen.
Kann aber auch an unserer, im Vergleich, eher bescheidenen Ausrüstung liegen. 

Heute hatte ich leider nur relativ wenig Zeit, aber trotzdem konnte ich am Morgen ein paar "Nebel-Impressionen" für Euch festhalten.

#1+2 zeigen links die Flughafen-Feuerwehr bzw. deren Gebäude von hinten und die Überreste eines ehemaligen Mühlengrundstückes rechts daneben.
   

 

Ich hoffe in den nächsten Tagen auf besseres Wetter und bessere Gelegenheiten.


----------



## Doris (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Annett
Die Wasserskianlage hat auch im Winter an bestimmten Tagen geöffnet, wobei die Saison eigentlich vorbei ist.
Keine Ahnung wer dort dann fährt.


----------



## Frank (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hi Doris,

z. Z. müsste das doch auch mit Skiern, oder Schlittschuhen sehr gut gehen.


----------



## Doris (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Frank
Ich weiss nicht, in wie weit es jetzt schon zugefroren ist. Im Januar vor 2 Jahren haben sie dort Eiskockey gespielt. Und wir konnten sogar bei unserem "Kohlgang" am Rand des Alfsees eine kleine Rutschpartie hinlegen.
Ich hoffe, dass es auch in diese Jahr so ist, wenn wir unseren Kohlgang machen. Wenn es dann so schön lausig kalt ist schmeckt der Glühwein am Besten. Und der Kohl anschliessend natürlich auch​(muss ich hier nun off topic runtersetzen?)​


----------



## mitch (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

rodeln ging heute richtig gut


----------



## Conny (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo,

so sieht rodeln auf dem platten Land aus


----------



## Christine (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hi Conny,

Fünf ***** mindestens - wenn nicht das Foto des Monats! Superg..l !!!


----------



## Annett (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Conny,

also da kann ich weder mit Motiv, noch mit der Ausführung richtig mithalten. 
Das hast Du wirklich super getroffen! 



Dies nenn ich mal eine geräumte Straße. In L soll es wesentlich heftiger aussehen.
   

Der Lieblingsbaum.
 

Zwei mal Apfelbaum am Straßen- bzw. Feldrand. Je nachdem, wo man steht. 
   
Diese Straße ist weniger gut geräumt, liegt aber auch nicht so geschützt wie die erste. 

Alle Bilder wurden auf dem Heimweg vom "See-Termin" inkl. kleinem Umweg aufgenommen.


----------



## Trautchen (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Oooooch Annett, da hast du aber das Licht superschön eingefangen. 

Ich habe ja keine Ahnung (kann nur knipsen)  aber sieht toll aus, wirklich!!!


----------



## Ulumulu (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Zusammen

Wirklich tolle Eis- und Winterbilder sammeln sich hier zusammen.

So hier gibt es mal was neues von mir, nach einer Nacht mit -21 Grad und einer -15 Grad Folgenacht hat sich einiges getan.
Ja selbst Wasserfälle sind eingefroren, stellenweise ist alles zugefroren.


----------



## Wilm (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo zusammen,

ein paar Winterbilder aus meiner Gegend habe ich auch.
Die Bilder sind verlinkt, den Server behalten wir aber. Also keine Panik 


Mein treuer Gefährte Hubi 







Da geht's lang ...





Blöder Rauhreif





Ist heute schon wieder Sibirien ?





Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Doris (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Huhu

Heute morgen hat soooo toll die Sonne geschienen da hab ich alles stehen und liegen gelassen und bin mit dem Fotoapparat raus.
Hier das Ergebnis:

Auf dem Weg zum Alfsee
    
 

Der Alfsee scheint zugefroren
   

Hier ein Löschfahrzeug der besonderen Art
 ​


----------



## Christine (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Wilm und Doris!

Schöne Bilder!

Aber Doris, ich wusste ja gar nicht, das JO bei der Feuerwehr ist und sich dann auch noch am Alfsee rumtreibt.


----------



## mitch (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

hallo,

hier ein paar bilder aus dem frostigen kulmbach


----------



## wp-3d (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo,
schöne Winterbilder 
jetzt ein paar aus dem Extertal im Lipperland.


Bild: 1 und 2 ein Blick ins Nachbarland Niedersachsen, im Hintergrund das KKW Grohnde in ca. 25 Km Entfernung.


----------



## Conny (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo,

unsere __ Kiwi haben auch ein Schneehäubchen


----------



## mitch (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

hallo,

so nun nach der langen kälte ist das wasser des roten main stellenweise zugefroren


----------



## Inken (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hi ihrs!

Wunderschöne Winteraufnahmen und eisige Impressionen habt ihr eingestellt! Und wie so oft liegt die Schönheit im Detail... Aber auch die Landschaftsaufnahmen sind beeidruckend frostig! Klasse!! 

Aber auch hier im Norden ist es kalt, wenn auch nicht so wie bei euch, aber eisig genug, um das Watt gefrieren zu lassen. Waren heute am Deich, aber der eisige Wind (-3°, aber gefühlte -13° ) saugte leider die Akkus sehr schnell leer.. 

   

   

Haben uns bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich ein paar leckere Krabben mitgebracht, ein Kutter fährt noch!


----------



## karsten. (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo 

Vollmondnacht mit Schnee


 





Mitternacht vom Klo-Fenster 

schöne Woche


----------



## wmt (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Eisgang auf der Elbe vor den Hamburger Landungsbrücken


----------



## axel (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Foto und Teichfreunde 

Hier hab ich mal einen schönen Baum für Euch !

 

Lg
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

ich schieb dann ma auch noch schnell nen paar bildchen die am 11.01.09 geknipst wurden nach  der schnee is mittlerweile wech

Eisfreihalter und Gartenbank am Teich:

  


Blick auf den nahegelgenen Waldsee + Umgebung:


----------



## axel (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben 

Das Foto wollt ich Euch mal zeigen .

 

Ich find den weiß rot Kontrast so schön .

lg
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

jepp - sehr schön  Der Schnee wirkt wie Puderzucker


----------



## Annett (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Prima Idee Axel, den Thread wieder zu beleben. 


Schade das der Schnee schon wieder weg ist. Aber die Fotos bleiben uns ja zum Glück.
Ich hab auch noch eins (eigentlich mehrere ) vom 21.12.09:  

Noch zwei aus meinem Album:



 [url='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/picture.php?albumid=797&pictureid=7846']
	
 [/url]

Zumindest Ralf und auch Conny dürften diese Motive seeeeehr bekannt vorkommen. 

Und dank dem fleißigen Weihnachtsmann gibts bald Bilder mit noch blauerem Himmel (geht das überhaupt noch? ) und weniger Probleme beim Ablichten großer Objekte aus deren unmittelbarer Nähe.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

 sooo viel Schnee, ist er denn noch da ? Ebenfalls schöne Fotos , wird der Messeschorni immer noch mit wechselnden Farben Abends beleuchtet ?

Sonst bin ich immer um diese Zeit in LE, diesmal blieben wir aber wegen der langen Fahrt die wir unserer Kleinen nicht antun wollten in GE. Leider hatten wir hier nur 2 Tage Schnee 

Na, was hat Dir denn der liebe Weihnachtsmann gebracht ? Ne neue Kamera mit WW Objektiv und Polfilter ?


----------



## ron (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo,

konnte es nicht lassen die Kamera zu greifen, nachdem ich hier die verschiedene Impressionen gesehen habe.

Herzlich willkommen im Märchenwald! 

 

 

 

Ich hoffe natürlich sehr irgendwann den Fuchs ab zu lichten, der hier jetzt fast täglich (nächtlich) zur Besuch kommt.

Ich wünsche alle einen guten Rutsch!



Ron


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Super idyllisch mein lieber Ron


----------



## Annett (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Ralf.

Leider war der Schnee schon vor Heiligabend wieder weg.
Ich bin extra am 21. einen Umweg gefahren und einiges zu Fuß gelaufen, um diese Aufnahmen noch machen zu können.
Das MM wird, soweit mir bekannt, immer noch farbig wechseln beleuchtet. 
Danke für den Hinweis.... das wäre ja auch mal was. 
Der "Weihnachtsmann" hat mir keine neue Kamera, dafür aber einen Polfilter und einen Weitwinkelvorsatz überlassen. Mit dem Polfilter habe ich bereits heute morgen einen Sonnenaufgang eingefangen und das WW hat am 26.12. im Meilenwerk in Berlin gute Dienste geleistet. 

@Ron
Wirklich traumhaft schön anzuschauen - wenn nur nicht die Kälte wäre. 
Ich mag Winter- und Schneebilder, aber ich kann der dazugehörigen Kälte einfach nicht viel abgewinnen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

na da hast du ja suuupi Bilder geschossen - Glückwunsch zum Neuerworbenen 

Ich bin gespannt was da noch so von Dir kommt 


Bei dieser kälte frieren einem die Finger ab wenn man knipsen möchte


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Super idyllisch mein lieber Ron




Immer diese Postkartenfotos 



Einfach schöne Bilder (aber eigentlich kenne ich Norwegen nicht anders)

So wie ich es verfolge versinkt Norwegen im Schnee 

Auch unser "Angelplatz", kommenden Mai auf Hitra ist eingeschneit

http://www.kystmedia.no/cam/cam-knarren.jpg

Na hoffentlich ist das bis dahin wieder weg, sonst müssen wir Schneeketten ans Boot schrauben


----------



## ron (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

@ Uwe  





> Immer diese Postkartenfotos



Wo der recht hat, hat er recht...aber ich kanns hin und wieder nicht lassen  

Dafür setze ich noch eins drauf. 

 

@ Annett  





> aber ich kann der dazugehörigen Kälte einfach nicht viel abgewinnen.



Viele glauben es immer wieder, dass es bei uns so kalt ist, aber bei 40% rel. Luftfeuchtigkeit fühlt sich es einfach nicht so kalt an. (So lange es nicht weht natürlich.) Bin mir ganz schön sicher, dass es bei euch jetzt vor Weihnachten wesentlich kälter war, als bei uns.

Ich habe mehrere Bilder aufgenommen und war sicher 20 min. draussen ohne Handschuhe, ohne dass mir gleich die Finger abfallen. Aber metallische Sachen werden so eigenartig klebrig  Wir haben gerade -20.

Morgen Nacht geht's raus auf die Skier. Natürlich mit Kamera. Mal sehen was draus wird. Das Rauschen ist schon ein Problem. Weil obwohl es sehr hell wirkt sind die Belichtungszeiten doch etwa 15 sek.

Vielleicht sollte ich mit der Kamerainternen Rauschunterdrückung arbeiten?



LG

Ron


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Echt klasse Foto


----------



## Mercedesfreund (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

..das passiert gerade in Duingen..es regnet bei -1°, sowas kommt da raus..hoffe daß morgen früh nicht alles zerbricht.:beten..das ist unser Katzenzaun aus kunststoffgewebe..


----------



## Mercedesfreund (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

und noch 2 weitere..nicht alltäglich..


----------



## ron (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Sieht ja irre aus. Guantanamo mal ganz anders!


----------



## Mercedesfreund (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

und noch 2.die Zwergulme im Eis verpackt und alles andere versinkt langsam im Schnee, auch die Hoffnung daß es nichts wird mit dem Winter..aber schön siehts trotzdem aus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Nabend 

Also ich kann mich nicht an soviel Schnee erinnern wie es im Moment ist und es soll noch mehr kommen 

     

Und den Koi geht es Prima


----------



## Doris (1. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallihallo

Nachdem wir heute morgen mit unseren Langlaufski unterwegs waren haben wir heute nachmittag noch mal einen Spaziergang unternommen

 Erwin wollte unsere  neue Kamera testen

Da ich ja eh schon meinen eigenen Fotoapparat habe, konnte ich natürlich nicht untätig danebenstehen und mir einen abfrieren. Also.. Kamera gezückt und fotografiert. Das ist dabei rausgekommen:
Aber kalt war es trotzdem 

     

Dieser hier ist wohl lezte Nacht verschont geblieben. Aber Erwin hat ihn für mich und mein Foto angezündet
 ​


----------



## ron (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Eigentlich wollte ich die "Blaue Stunde" ausnutzen um den Mondaufgang zu fotografieren. Habe ich dann auch gemacht ohne, dass die Bilder entstanden sind, die ich wollte. Aber auf der Tour mit den Schneeschuhen kamen doch noch ein paar Bilder zu stande.

Aber fotografieren ist eine Leidenschaft, die Leiden schafft. Oh, war das kalt.  -15, Wind und kaum Schutz. 

 

 

 

 

 



LG

Ron


----------



## Frank (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hi Ron,

absolut geniale Fotos - richtig zum neidischwerden! 
Allerdings ... nee, auf Dauer isses mir da dann doch zu kalt. 

Gestern hab ich mich bei uns auf die Pirsch gemacht. Ist ja doch schon ein sehr krasser Unterschied, wenn man von der Wüste ans Eismeer kommt ...  

         

         

Heute hat es noch mal einen richtigen Batzen dazugegeben. Morgen soll vllt. ein bisschen die Sonne scheinen ... mal sehen ob ich dann wieder losziehe ...


----------



## karsten. (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

schön
 

sinnlich
 


...
 


so spektakuläres hat Daisy bei uns nicht gebracht
im Vorgarten liegt halt Schnee 
 
natürlicher Sepiaeffekt 
abnehmender Mond , Mitternacht ,Schnee und 6 sec.belichtet

 

mfG


----------



## Conny (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo,

 schöne Winterimpressionen zeigt Ihr hier 

@karsten. warum  magst Du kein Eis?
@Frank Du kannst ja auch mit ohne HDR  die frierenden Vögel auf der Stange finde ich besonders gelungen!
@ron die blaue Stunde bei Euch da oben ist wirklich richtig schön blau. Auf Urlaub würde mich der Norden auch reizen 
@Doris der See ist auch mit Schnee ein richtiges Erholungsgebiet! Sehr schön!


----------



## Conny (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo,

Daisy hat uns ja glücklicherweise übersehen, deshalb ist der meiste Schnee noch vom 20.12. Mein neues Objektiv wollte einmal ausgeführt werden, aber leider war für Makros zu viel Wind. Deshalb habe ich ein paar Winterimpressionen mitgebracht.
Auf dem zeiten Foto ist eine alte Kastanienalle.


----------



## karsten. (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo

bei der langen Alle ist es bestimmt interessant bei schönem Wetter mal mit verschiedenen Brennweiten zu spielen vor allem mit den Langen 

sieht zwar blöd aus  aber eine Leiter wirkt manchmal Wunder

mfG


----------



## Conny (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo karsten.,

was glaubst, wie ich mich freuen würde, da zu fotografieren. Aber leider darf da keiner rein  Naturdenkmal und Sicherheitsgründe. Da laufen manchmal Rehe drin rum 
 

 und was soll das bedeuten "eine Leiter" ich bin immerhin 168cm gross
 da könnte man Stunden damit verbringen und häte immer noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Neues Objektiv Conny ?  ... ich bin ja jetzt überhaupt nicht neugierig


----------



## Conny (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo


 

Chinaschilf (Miscanthus sinensis) soweit das Auge reicht!

@Ralf mein neues ist ein gebrauchtes  Canon 60mm/f2.8 USM Makro


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Glückwunsch - und bist Du zufrieden ? Wie kams denn ? Ist dir das 150er für Pflanzenmacros zu lang ? Ich war auch am überlegen, jedoch hatte mir das 60er eine zu nahe Distanz so das Insektenfotografie sicher schwierig damit werden kann. - Wenn ich im Lotto gewinne kommt das 100er 2.8 IS L Macro :beten


----------



## axel (15. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Fotofreunde 

Wirklich wunderschöne Winterimpressionen habt Ihr eingefangen 
Ich zeig Euch heut auch mal ein paar Schnappschüsse aus meinem Umfeld  

          
          
        

lg
axel


----------



## Suse (15. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Tach!
Bei uns ist auch ein bisschen Winter.
Kuckst Du hier:
 
Vielleicht kuckt auch "ER", der Frosch.


----------



## Suse (15. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

..ach ja, und das Zeug hängt bei uns vom Dach:
 
im ganzen ca. 1mtr. lang.


----------



## Prisca (15. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo,

Ich hab eins.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

aktuell von gestern...
Eva-Maria


----------



## Dieter (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Moin moin,

hier mal 4 Bilder vom Ufer der Unterweser, Bild 5 ist das Braker Schifffahrtsmuseum, Bild 5 + 6 "DIE WARTENDE" an der Kaje, die nun besser "DIE FRIERENDE" genannt werden müßte, Bild 7 mit 2 auf Futter wartende......


----------



## Dieter (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Moin moin,

ein paar Bilder aus mein Garten.....


----------



## Doris (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Tach allerseits

Von mir auch noch mal Winterimpressionen vom Alfsee 

 
eine Loipe oder zwei Spuren im Schnee

  
ein Blick vom Deich

@ ron
Wenn ich mir deine Bilder anschaue dann bin ich etwas traurig, dass wir dieses Jahr nicht nach Norwegen zum Langlauf fahren.

@ Conny
Ich finde den Alfsee im Winter sogar noch faszinierender als im Sommer
(was das fotografieren angeht)

​


----------



## Dieter (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Doris,

schöne Bilder vom Alfsee......nun hoffe ich aber, das Du den Schnee auf den Alfseedeich bist Himmelfahrt beseitigt hast, denn dann muss ich da wieder mit mein Fahrrad lang.......


----------



## Christine (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Tolle Bilder allesamt!

Aber ich stell jetzt das Thermometer um - ab sofort gibt es hier nur noch Fahrenheit - da werden aus -4°C mal eben +25°F - das klingt doch gleich viel freundlicher. Ich muss halt nur aufpassen, dass ich rechtzeitig im Frühjahr wieder umstelle, damit ich nicht auf einmal den Siedepunkt erreicht hab


----------



## ron (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Am Wochenende mal wieder auf den Skiern gestanden. Natürlich musste die Kamera mit.

     

          

Nicht das ich jemand den Mund wässerig machen möchte....

Aber ich liebe den Winter!



LG

Ron


----------



## paper (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Tolle Fotos Ron, jede Jahreszeit hat ihre Reize, so auch der Winter!


----------



## paper (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Wir waren gestern und heute unterwegs!


----------



## Inken (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

 Wie aus dem Urlaubskatalog!

Einfach nur schön!


----------



## Conny (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo,

das stimmt, richtige Winterurlaubsprospekte 


aber .....


ich habe heute schon das 1. Grün gesehen


----------



## Christine (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Moin Moin vom Nordpol!


----------



## mitch (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

und so schaut es am südpol aus  :


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

[OT]

@Mitch
Deine Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ28 rauscht aber ganz schön auf dem ersten Bild 

[/OT]


----------



## paper (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Ein Einblick von den letzten 3 Tagen!


----------



## Conny (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo,

Rheinland im Sonnenschein! Und der größte Feind des Makrofotografen schlägt erbarmungslos zu  

WIND


----------



## Frank (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Winterimpressionen - oder mittendrin statt nur dabei ...

Hallo,

gestern habe ich mal wieder meine Heimreise von Abu Dhabi angetreten. 
Natürlilch haben auch wir davon mitbekommen, dass man für Deutschland nicht gerade "Superwetter" vorausgesagt hat - aber gleich sowas?! 

Los ging es hier um 19.30 Uhr vom Frankfurter Flughafen. Anfangs noch recht zügig, doch kurz vorm Gambacher Kreuz wurde der Schneefall zusehends dichter.
Trotzdem bin ich bis ca. Olpe einigermaßen zügig vorangekommen. Doch dann ging auf eine Schlag nix mehr, rein gar nix mehr. 
Bis hier her hatte ich ca. 2 Stunden gebraucht.

Und jetzt lass ich mal die Fotos für sich sprechen :

         

     
Bekloppte gibts überall: Muss man denn bei dem Wetter auch noch als Fußgänger über die BAB laufen? Wenn ihr diese Bilder übrigens im TV seht - da hab ich mich gerade mit dem Kameramann unterhalten, der zu dem Zeitpunkt genau an meinem Fenster steht  http://www.anc-news.de/newswire/
  
Ich weiß nicht, ob man hier was erkenen kann. Das Display zeigt, das ich um 9.45 Uhr schon 14 1/2 Stunden unterwegs bin und in dieser Zeit 184 Kilometer zurückgelegt habe ...
 

      

Hier gings für mich endlich mal weiter. Ich war der dritte, der von der Autobahn runtergeleitet wurde. Ca. 12 km ging es über Land bis zur Anschlußstelle Meinerzhagen und dort wieder druff uff die A45. Der nächste Rastplatz war meiner - eine Toilette war doch zu verlockend um einfach daran vorbeizufahren. :beten 
Aber hier sieht man, das auch auf den Rastplätzen für LKW so gut wie keine Platz war, weil einfach nichts geräumt wurde.
   

 

Insgesamt stand ich ca. 14 Stunden auf einem Fleck. Für die Strecke Frankfurt - Bramsche (ca. 360 km) habe ich 17 Stunden 40 Min. gebraucht ... ich schätze ein neuer Rekord, zumindest für mich. 

Passiert wäre das ganze nicht, wenn man schon am Abend auf die Zustände auf der A45 aufmerksam gemacht hätte. Das bestätigen übrigens alle Autofahrer mit denen ich gesprochen habe.
Leider sind bis zum frühen morgen so gut wie keine Informationen geflossen. Von der so hoch gelobten Polizei war erst im Morgengrauen etwas zu sehen. Ansonsten hat mich in der Nacht nur ein einziges Einsatzfahrzeug des THW überholt - ok, die anderen sollen von vorne an den "Kropf" herangefahren sein.
Auch heiße Getränke und Decken wurden erst ab 5.00 Uhr morgens verteilt, zumindest in dem Streckenabschnitt in dem ich stand. Und ich stand dort schon seit um 21.00 Uhr am Abend vorher ...

Und nu geh ich erstmal schlafen. N8


----------



## axel (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Frank

Erstmal Willkommen zurück 
Na das war ja wohl der blanke Horror so lange im Stau zu stehen .
Dann hau Dich erst mal aufs Ohr und schlaf Dich aus !

lg
axel


----------



## Joachim (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Au backe - für so nen Fall hofft man immer aufn vollen Tank und ne gute Standheizung. OK, ne Thermoskanne und was zu futtern wären auch nicht schlecht.

Bei uns sah es gestern abend dank Sturm teilweise auch übel aus und war teils extrem glatt - aber soo wie bei Frank wars dann doch bei weiten nicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Und das ganze kann man hier, der Riesenstau nachlesen.


----------



## Dodi (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Frank,

na, mit Dir hätte ich auch ned tauschen mögen! Mein Albtraum, so lange in der Kälte im Auto
verbringen zu müssen...

Ist ja ganz schön, wenn man wieder in die Heimat kann, aber dann sowas! :crazy

Da wärste doch sicher lieber in Deiner momentanen Zweit-Heimat geblieben, oder?


----------



## Christine (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Frank,

das ist ja eine Horrorgeschichte - aber tolle Fotodoku. 

Und welcome back.


----------



## Inken (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

 Alter Verwalter..

Sag mal Frank, kannst du eigentlich auch normal zur Arbeit und wieder nach Hause fahren? Erinnere mich da dunkel an eine Fahrt zum Pariser Airport..  

Ich bin froh, dass du trotz all der Wetterwidrigkeiten heil und gesund zu Hause angekommen bist! 
:willkommen daheim!!

17 Stunden, armer Frank..


----------



## Conny (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

OOch Frank :knuddel und 

Die flitzekleine positive Seite: Wann kann man schon mal auf der Autobahn fotografieren  möchtest Du bestimmt nicht hören


----------



## Frank (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Naja, ihr wisst ja: Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht. Und das haben ich mit den anderen Autofahren genug - meist über irgendwelche Pappnasen, die meinten schlauer zu sein als alle anderen und links vorbei wollten.

Übrigens, in dem Video bin ich auch zu sehen - naja, man muss es schon wissen. Bei 1 min. 22 s. ist rechts ein grauer Mercedes B-Klasse zu sehen. Mit dem war ich unterwegens ...


----------



## ron (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo zusammen,

mit der moderne, energisparende Bauweise fangen diese Blüten allmählig an selten zu werden. Aber bei uns im Treibhaus übernehmen diese Blumen die Hauptrolle.

Tagsüber fängt es an schon etwas wärmer zu werden und alles taut weg, aber im Laufe der Nacht wachsen sie wieder.

 

 

 

LG

Ron


----------



## paper (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Wir haben ja alle schon genug vom Winter, bei diesem Motiv konnte ich  gestern nicht

widerstehen.

Holzpflock mit Mütze und Schal!


----------



## ron (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Und hier dann noch ein Bild von vor ein Paar Tagen.

Bislang waren die Elche nie näher am Haus gewesen als ca. 100 m. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob die eines Tages im Teich stehen und die Wasserpflanzen abgrasen. (Ist für die ein richtiger Leckerbissen)

 

LG

Ron


----------



## mitch (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

ich hoffe mal dass das die letzten "Winterimpressionen" in diesem jahr waren.

   


@ron: immer wieder  deine bilder, hast auch den mal moose erwischt ?


----------



## Prisca (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo,

Das waren leider nicht die letzten Winter Bilder. Gestern hat sich die Sonne endlich mal wieder gezeigt.


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hi Robert,

bei euch sieht die Sonne aber komisch aus ...  

Schöner "Schuß" - wird Zeit, das es wärmer wird.


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

 heute Nacht ist ER zurückgekommen...

 Schock in der Morgenstunde:

   

Da war mal ein Weg 
 

Gestern war er viel weiter offen


----------



## Conny (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

OOcchh Christine,

DU schaffst ihn noch :knuddel nicht mehr lange, dann ist er hinweggerafft


----------



## ron (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo,

hier ein Bild von der Terrasse aus genommen. Oder gibt es etwa Leute, die kein Schnee mehr sehen können 

 



LG

Ron


----------



## mitch (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

hallo, 

dann machen wir da mal weiter  ist ja wieder winter 

bestes knippswetter zum  1. advent 2010


----------



## axel (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Weiß von Euch jemand von welchem Tier diese Spuren im Schnee sind ?

 

lg
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hi Axel,
schau mal, passt...
http://www.learn-line.nrw.de/angebo...alpool/welt_des_kleinen/spuren/aufgabe3_3.htm


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Da schliesse ich mich doch glatt mal an


----------



## Nikolai (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Der kälteste Dezemberanfang seit 1936

 

Gruß aus dem kalten Norden
Nikolai


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde
> 
> Weiß von Euch jemand von welchem Tier diese Spuren im Schnee sind ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Axel,

da man keine Krallen sehen kann (ich zumindest nicht), dürfte das wohl einfach eine Katze gewesen sein.


----------



## rmerk (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Ich hab da auch noch was. In der Nacht eine Kombination aus Nebel, etwas Wind und -14° Celsius. Am Nächsten Morgen sah es dann so aus an meinem Schwimmteich:

Gruß, Roland


----------



## Inken (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*


Unglaublich schön!


----------



## Digicat (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Servus Roland

Schliesse mich Inken gerne an .....

Fantastisch 

......     Winterwunderland     ......      

 im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes​


----------



## mitch (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

hi roland,

was so ein wenig nebel + kalte luft ausmacht


einfach nur "cool"


----------



## Conny (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Roland,

die Schnee- und Eislandschft gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Dodi (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Roland,

traumhaft schön! 

@ all:
 wären dies nicht Bilder, die einen Platz im _vielleicht_ nun doch hergestellten Kalender verdient hätten?


----------



## Digicat (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Servus Dodi

Ja das wären Bilder für den Dezember ....


----------



## Koiwahn (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Moin Moin aus dem Verschneiten Marburger Land.
 Sehr schöne Bilder Roland,gefallen mir sehr gut,die sind echt
Ich hab auch noch welche,auch  aber nicht so schön  

Gruß Peter.


----------



## mitch (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

hallo,

das kommt dabei raus wenn man mit dem hund gassi geht


----------



## rmerk (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Vielen Dank! 

Ich hatte da dann auch noch das ausgesprochene Glück das ich gerade an diesem Tag Heimarbeit machen konnte, sonst wäre mir all das entgangen!

Viele Grüße, Roland


----------



## Dieter_B (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Ich habe da auch mal ein Schnappschuß, man achte auf den Inhalt vom Vogelhäuschen.
Ist leider schwer zu erkennen, ist aber kein Vogel.
Das zweite eignet sich schön als Desktophintergrund.


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*



Dieter_B schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch mal ein Schnappschuß, man achte auf den Inhalt vom Vogelhäuschen.
> .



Eichhörnchen?


----------



## Dieter_B (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Genau, in dem Vogelfutter sind Erdnüsse und da gibts kein halten.


----------



## mitch (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

hallo,

endlich ist heute mal die sonne wieder durchgekommen, so mag ich den winter


----------



## Frank (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

*Hi Leute,

heute gibt es von mir auch mal wieder was auf die Augen ... 

            

Eisgardinen:
   

Unser Eiskanal!? 
    

Ein paar Sonnenuntergänge: 
       

Das ist die Wassermühle Riesau ... ein bisschen auf alt getrimmt.
         

Windmühle Lechtingen:
 ​*


----------



## PeterBoden (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*



Frank schrieb:


> heute gibt es von mir auch mal wieder was auf die Augen ...



Mensch Frank, bist du professioneller Fotograf? 

Solche Aufnahmen, davon träume ich ein wenig...

Super.

Vor allen Dingen die S/W Aufnahmen, klasse.


----------



## Digicat (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Servus Frank

Eines schöner als das andere 

Mein Highlight Bild #4

 

und ..... knapp danach die Sonnenuntergänge ....

Es sind aber auch die anderen sehr gut .... 

Wünsche Dir ein Gutes "Neues Jahr" ... :newyear und immer "Gut Licht"

Helmut


----------



## Doris (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hi Frank

Wieder mal ganz tolle Bilder, habe mich schon gefragt ob du sie uns hier zeigst. 
Das vorletzte vom Sonnenuntergang könnte auf dem Marktplatz am Alfsee entstanden sein, oder?

 @all
Habe mich auch noch mal auf den Weg gemacht um einige Bilder zu ergattern

  
Anlegesteg für die Segelboote und Alfsee schon teilweise gefroren

   
Leider wurde es hier schon wieder etwas diesig


​


----------



## Frank (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

*Richtig Doris, 
dass ist euer Marktplatz. 

Jetzt hab ich hier noch ein paar aus unserem verschneiten, malerischen Bramsche ...

                 ​*


----------



## mitch (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

hallo frank,

wie immer: besser geht ned 

 da sind doch auch wieder hdr´s dabei ?


----------



## Digicat (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Servus Frank

Bramsche ist ein sehr schönes, winterliches Örtchen 

Hast eindrucksvoll abgelichtet .... 

Bist der HDR-King  ..... denke in der FC hast bestimmt schon aufnahme in die Galerie gefunden


----------



## Doris (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Huhu Frank

Wenn man sich deine Bilder anschaut vergisst man
 daß es draussen eisig kalt ist, so heimelig sehen sie aus.
Einfach Klasse
Diese Jahreszeit ist eine schöne Jahreszeit 
-  wenn dann Schnee liegt - ​


----------



## Frank (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hi,

freue mich, dass euch die Bildchen gefallen - hat mich auch so manche Frostbeule gekostet. 

Natürlich sind da auch wieder HDR`s dabei, kann man sich bei mir noch was anderes vorstellen?
Nur sind die einen etwas mehr und die anderen dafür natürlicher bearbeitet.

Die Bilder aus Bramsche sind z. B. extrem bearbeitet um die von Doris so schön beschriebenen "Heimeligkeit" hin zu bekommen. 
Auch passt die Tönung nicht genau dem Bild wie es real ausschaut, aber insgesamt ist es schon etwas gelblich durch das Kunstlicht eben. 
Wenn ich die Bilder hätte natürlich aussehen lassen, wären es wieder "normale Stadtbilder" geworden. 
Und gerade zur Weihnachtszeit kann man ruhig etwas Märchenhaftes zaubern hab ich mir gedacht.


----------



## Christine (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Frank,

Deine Bilder sind - wie immer  - erste Sahne 
Wenn ich die Website von Bramsche betreuen würde, würde ich bei Dir anklopfen....


----------



## Conny (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Frank,

schön mal wieder etwas von Dir zu sehen 
Deine märchenhaft gezauberten Weihnachts-Winter-Schnee-Bilder gefallen mir sehr gut


----------



## Frank (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hi Christine, hi Conny,

ja, ich habe mir mal gedacht, hier mal wieder ein wenig mehr rein zu schauen ... wahrscheinlich aber mehr in diesem Bereich bleiben. 

Tja, die Stadt Bramsche hat zwar wegen der Bilder für die Website noch nicht bei mir angeklopft, aber das eine oder andere hat es schon mal in die Zeitung geschafft.


----------



## Dodi (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

 Frank!

Schön, mal wieder was von dir zu lesen und zu sehen! 

Die Winter-Bilder sind wirklich eindrucksvoll und toll nachbearbeitet! 

Freue mich schon auf weitere Fotos.


----------



## mitch (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

hallo freunde des rauhreifs,


hagebutten:


----------



## mitch (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

da hätte ich noch was - gelegenheit macht bilder  (solange das eis noch da ist) 

war mittags noch schnell mal mit dem kinpser unterwegs 

*H²O bei +-0°C*


----------



## Conny (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Hallo Mitch,

das sieht aber gut aus 
und nach langen Belichtungszeiten, etwa mit Stativ?
Bei uns ist der Schnee fast weg und nur noch Eis auf den Straßen


----------



## mitch (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

hi conny,

dein geübtes auge hat alles richtig erkannt 

teilweise mit 0.5 sek und stativ - sone ruhige hand hab ich doch nun wieder ned


----------



## mitch (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

hallo,

nur mal so  

   

der schneefall von heute morgen war zum glück nur von kurzer dauer - und es taut auch schon wieder +1.5°C


----------



## Christine (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Ein Schnee-Gremlin - wie hübsch


----------



## Frank (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winterimpressionen*

Irgendwie erinnert mich der Yeti an eine Sendung von früher ... wie hies die denn noch? Irgendwas mit H.C. Cäsar ... auf jeden Fall an sone Handpuppe - son Kasperl - Tri tra trullala. 









Ich hoffe mitch versteht noch Spaß ...


----------

